# Bt availability Certan/B401



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Apparently this product is still available from Beeworks in Canada.

See Beeworks B401.


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

It is, but it is expensive. I've been using XENTARI since it became available through this forum. Much, much cheaper to use. One bottle of Certan is mixed with 19 parts water using the bottle as a measure. 1/4 TBS of XENTARI makes a similar amount. The Certan cost me over $20 with shipping for a bottle; the XENTARI cost me just over $30 for a pound. The Certain makes enough liquid to treat about 120 frames, a 1/4 TBS of XENTARI will treat the same amount of frames.

Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

What is funny about it is, the powder is not labeled for use in honey combs in the USA.

I just wonder why they do not get it listed for that particular usage??


----------



## Pete0 (Mar 30, 2002)

I had my amounts wrong for mixing. It is one tablespoon per quart.

To the best of my knowledge the reason BT401 is no longer available in the US is because the demand for the product did not warrant renewal of the licenses or whatever is required to continue sales of such products. I imagine there are also costs associated with testing and labeling a product for additional uses. The demand for a such a product from beekeepers evidently doesn't warrant the expense to to this either. In the meantime, to the best of my knowledge the products use the same bacteria, XENTARI is approved for use on a large amount of food products, it kills the heck out of wax moth larva and using Certan in the US is just as wrong as using XENTARI.


Pete0
Bena, VA


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, it works great. I had some supers of drawn comb in storage for about 22 years that was treated with certan (use to get it from Kelley's) and were just perfect went I remembered where they were tucked away in my mom's garage. I had two sheets of newspaper between each box and it was dated 1988.

The mix rate is one teaspoon per quart of water, not tablespoon


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

What is the diff between this form of BT and the BT I see in the Southern States stores here??? I saw it the other day and was wondering about it for wax moth.

Thanks

Rick


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I did some looking and answered my own question. I asume the "reg" BT doesn't work or you would be using it. Oh well

rick


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

It is mostly an issue of the cost, headaches, and liability of getting it registered with the EPA for bee use.

This is the reason that p-dichlorobenzene and permethrin NOT labeled for honeybee use are so much cheaper than those that are.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I use the products to kill moths on an active beehive without harm to the bees, larva and eggs?


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

The following is the reply for Certan 401
******************************
The label is not online.
B401 is the only formulated larvaecide against wax moth. Will not harm you, your honey or bees. It is mixed at 19-1 and lightly sprayed with a pump up sprayer on the frames, will cover 120 frames. 
Regrads Dave.... 


Can I see the label on-line, if not will you answer the following questions?

Is Certan - B401 labeled for use in living bee colonies?...Yes, but used on frames in storage not on live bees.


Mixed at 1 to 19, how many drawn frames can be treated?....120

Does this mean 1 bottle to 19 bottles it's same size?...Yes

Do you mist or saturate the frames?... Lightly mist.


Does B401 come in larger size containers?...No

Is it a liquid or powder?... Liquid


What is the shelf life after it is mixed?..unlimited

Myron Denny
Glencoe, Okla USA


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The frames have to be dry before putting them in a hive.
You might want to reduce space in the hive, if you have wax moth problems in a active hive.



MichaBees said:


> Can I use the products to kill moths on an active beehive without harm to the bees, larva and eggs?


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

What the name on the bottle and what store sells it and how much??


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

honeybeekeeper,
You should read this thread from the very first post -- it will answer those questions.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Well Joseph thank you for all your help in answering the question!! I found it last night when i used the google search...Its not BT Certan B401...Its not Certain B401...Its just B401! Again Thanks Joseph for your help!


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

In Joseph defence it hasn't been that long since the name was changed. Also one of the first posts Beeworks in Canada was mentioned as the store where it could be purchased.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

opcorn: Well Myron when i clicked on the link it didnt work on my end. (meaning no file found) why? have no idea!...Whats so hard about answering a persons question???..Good Lord!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225796


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Honeyman46408!


----------

